# Mangrove Jack blonde lager kit yeast



## bradmccoy (21/12/14)

Anyone know what kind of yeast they throw in the Mangrove Jack blonde lager kit? I assume it's actually an ale yeast?


----------



## BrosysBrews (21/12/14)

I belive all MJ products other then the craft series come with a generic ale yeast, they specify the yeast on the website for craft series boxes (West Coast/Burton etc)


----------



## bradmccoy (21/12/14)

I got this one: http://mangrovejacks.com/products/traditional-series-blonde-lager I assume is the ale yeast then? Anyone know exactly what it is?


----------



## superstock (21/12/14)

The recommended ferment temp will give you a clue. 18 & up = ale. 15 & down = lager.


----------



## BrosysBrews (21/12/14)

Couldn't tell you but I used this kit for one of my better k&k batch, used with brew blend #20 us-05 and 25g Galaxy, was one of my better extracts


----------



## bradmccoy (21/12/14)

Good to hear. I've pumped it up with kg of light malt extract and will dry hop the crap out of it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HBHB (21/12/14)

The ever reliable Maui yeast.


----------

